# Old man’s thinking. 270 words



## Olly Buckle (Jul 24, 2015)

I was planting lettuce, smallest size peat pots and drop two or three seeds in each pot. Lettuce hate root disturbance, so after germination I thin them down to one per pot and plant out when they are a little larger, but before their roots come through the pot. I did seven pots, it is a favourite number, there are roughly 2,000 seeds in a packet, so I can plant some more next week and still have some left. Of course I won’t actually get seven lettuces, three will germinate in one pot, none in another, one will die mysteriously and a slug may get one, never mind, we don’t eat a lettuce every day, I only need 50% to make it through.

That is old man’s thinking, as a young man I would have seen the huge number of seeds and planted LOADS, when they were grown I would be excited at the huge size of my crop, there is quite a buzz in growing a lot of something successfully. Then I would have been giving them away to anyone and everyone to throw in their rubbish as they already had a ‘proper’ one from the supermarket. I still give plants away, but things which will do well over years, so they can look at them and think ‘Olly gave me that’. Long term kudos, improving as it grows.

Young men are enthusiastic and energetic, driven by emotion, though they pretend not to be. Old men are cautious and conserving, still driven by emotion, but more willing to admit it and temper it with a little rationality.


----------



## midnightpoet (Jul 24, 2015)

I find when I try to use reason and/or logic my wife counters with emotion (guess who wins).](*,)


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jul 24, 2015)

midnightpoet said:


> I find when I try to use reason and/or logic my wife counters with emotion (guess who wins).](*,)


The dog, he gets your dinner


----------



## escorial (Sep 21, 2015)

brilliant...seedy


----------

